# Helsinki Open 2011



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 5, 2010)

Website

http://speedcubing.dy.fi/helsinki-open/2011/english/
Things gonna happen maybe yo.


----------



## Karth (Oct 11, 2010)

Sounds awesome, having a date as soon as possible would be very well appreciated.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 11, 2010)

Seems like it will be on 15-16 Jan.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 17, 2010)

I can likely accommodate everyone coming from the UK.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 17, 2010)

If flights are cheap this is a possibility for me. Also depends whether there's any other even-more-tempting comps around then.


----------



## M4rQu5 (Oct 18, 2010)

If I find some company to go with me, I'll be more than possibly there. I need a place to sleep.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 18, 2010)

I will probably try to make it over for this one depending on the date and other competitions. Benelux isn't long after that and it's a SUPER PRIORITY. Also I have exams in January (those are less important than Benelux, though)


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Oct 18, 2010)

I didn't actually think other brits would come O_O


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I didn't actually think other brits would come O_O


 Yeah I figured that offer might have been talking about Joey only  The presence of bld events and the fact that I really want to see Finland makes me quite tempted if it turns out to be on a convenient date


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 18, 2010)

The date is almost sure and this week there should be more info about the venue. Also the BLD events are in the schedule mostly because of Ville.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm not a 100% sure if I can make it, but if I do does anyone have a place I can stay? Floor is good.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Yeah I figured that offer might have been talking about Joey only  The presence of bld events and the fact that I really want to see Finland makes me quite tempted if it turns out to be on a convenient date


 
If we both go we can sort some accommodation!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 18, 2010)

Another comp that I would greatly consider going to IF I WEREN'T GOING BACK TO MALAYSIA


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 20, 2010)

Comp may be moved to 22nd-23rd Jan. Hopefully there aren't any big Northern European comps planned on those dates.


----------



## joey (Oct 20, 2010)

WHY IS AMOS GOING BACK TO MALAYSIA


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 23, 2010)

Still looking for a venue...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 23, 2010)

joey said:


> WHY IS AMOS GOING BACK TO MALAYSIA


 BECAUSE WE NEED HIM MORE THAN YOU


----------



## coinman (Oct 23, 2010)

The Finnish Open 2010 venue was good, try to get that one again.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 30, 2010)

http://speedcubing.dy.fi/helsinki-open/2011/english/


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 2, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HelsinkiOpen2011


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm gonna need to borrow lots of 3x3x3s for multi


----------



## peedu (Nov 3, 2010)

Ville Seppänen said:


> I'm gonna need to borrow lots of 3x3x3s for multi


 
how many do you need?

Peedu


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 3, 2010)

How many can you bring?


----------



## peedu (Nov 4, 2010)

"Bring" is another question and we might opt to "send" if someone else is coming from Estonia and I'm not able to attend.

But the number of decent cubes I could send is around 10.
2 Guhongs
1 FII
2 Ghosthands (I gave them away, but can borrow for that time)
2 black C4Y
1 violet C4Y
1 Hayan

I have to search my drawers, there must be more.

You are probably not interested in original Rubik's Studio or some similar quality cubes like the ones I use at long throw competitions.


Peedu


----------



## Stini (Nov 4, 2010)

Arttu bought most of my cubes a year ago, I'm sure you can borrow some cubes from him.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, seems like I can get the cubes from Arttu. Thanks for offering though!


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

So...any idea how many you're likely to do?


----------



## Sakarie (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there a good reason that 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind is so close in the schedule? Wouldn't it be better to separate them?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 17, 2010)

Sakarie said:


> Is there a good reason that 4x4 blind and 5x5 blind is so close in the schedule? Wouldn't it be better to separate them?


 
I changed the schedule so that the break will be before 4BLD, so a one hour break between 5BLD and 4BLD. Good enough?


----------



## coinman (Dec 13, 2010)

I think i will register soon, i will just have to check a few things but i doubt there is anything going on that will prevent me (and Tommy Holm) from going. 

I have newer had chance to solve a 7x7 in a competition and even if i only will get one try i would appreciate if you can make the schedule in the way that it takes place before we have to leave for the ferry on the sunday. Or have it and 6x6 as side events with drop in if we can find someone to scramble and judge.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 19, 2010)

coinman said:


> I think i will register soon, i will just have to check a few things but i doubt there is anything going on that will prevent me (and Tommy Holm) from going.
> 
> I have newer had chance to solve a 7x7 in a competition and even if i only will get one try i would appreciate if you can make the schedule in the way that it takes place before we have to leave for the ferry on the sunday. Or have it and 6x6 as side events with drop in if we can find someone to scramble and judge.


 
Sorry, but organizing is difficult enough already.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Dec 20, 2010)

Prå time limits 

http://speedcubing.dy.fi/helsinki-open/2011/extra/english/


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello people,

I am thinking about attending Helsinki Open 2011. I would like to know if there are any hotels/hostels close to the venue of if any of you (Teemu Tiinanen) would like to offer me a 1x1 metre of floorspace?


----------



## Stini (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm afraid I cannot accommodate more cubers. There will be 9 cubers at my place so it's already very crowded.


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 27, 2010)

Stini said:


> I'm afraid I cannot accommodate more cubers. There will be 9 cubers at my place so it's already very crowded.


 
Thanks anyway Temu  If you have a dresser you could just put me in there for the night or let me sleep standing somewhere ^^


----------



## coinman (Dec 27, 2010)

How about hotels/hostels close to the venue? Is there any cheap ones?


----------



## Kenneth (Dec 27, 2010)

Me and Anders stayed at this place once : http://www.ava.fi/frontpage_AVA (Map)
Was more than ok.


----------



## MrMoney (Dec 28, 2010)

I looked for hotels at norwegian.no, there were over a 100 options but the 20 first I checked were like 8+ km away from the venue :O


----------



## Shortey (Dec 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a Meffert's Megaminx I can buy on the comp?


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 15, 2011)

If everything goes as planned I'm cumming on this competition.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 16, 2011)

Johan444 said:


> If everything goes as planned I'm cumming on this competition.


Typo?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 21, 2011)

Tomorrow...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 21, 2011)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> Tomorrow...


 
Cumming =/= Coming.


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 21, 2011)

IT WAS A JOKE


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 22, 2011)

Unofficial result: Milán FMC 25 moves.


----------



## Attila (Jan 22, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Unofficial result: Milán FMC 25 moves.


 
Excellent , you know other FMC competitors results?


----------



## Brunito (Jan 22, 2011)

anyád :O nah az már nice


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 22, 2011)

Some updates from the comp 

FMC, for you who requested results..

Teemu got 27 on the first scramble and I got 29 (NR) on the second one 

I got 6 other NRs  
(3x3 avg, 2x2 single, pyra avg, 5x5 avg, 5x5 BLD, 4x4 BLD)

3x3 avg was my first sub-11 avg (10.56)

Morten got 18.54 avg in first round OH with a counting 22.  Tomorrow he'll beat that 
Gunnar got 19.03 avg

*Anssi got feet single WR *(31.xx, PLL skip)
*Ville got 5BLD WR* (10:03, I think..)

And that's about it I guess  At least there are no more awesome times that I know about..

Oh yeah! 
Now I've got a successful solve in all official events!! (solved 5BLD in comp today! first try in comp ever  )
The time was 23:41.75, NR by 5.25 seconds ;D


----------



## Shortey (Jan 22, 2011)

Simon: the average was acutally 18.54.  i thought the counting 22 was a 20 :/

I got a 13.33 NL OH single. Only thing worth mentioning really.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 22, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> bla bla
> I got 6 other NRs
> (bla bla *pyra avg*, bla bla)
> bla bla


 
Time? =D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 22, 2011)

Odder said:


> Time? =D



Is that quote what goes through your mind while reading a post w/ pyraminx info?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 22, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Is that quote what goes through your mind while reading a post w/ pyraminx info?


 
That's actually exactly how I read it xD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 22, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Oh yeah!
> Now I've got a successful solve in all official events!! (solved 5BLD in comp today! first try in comp ever  )
> The time was 23:41.75, NR by 5.25 seconds ;D


 

Congratulations Simon! What is the new NR in 4BLD? (23:41 in 5BLD is still within reach )


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 23, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> ...
> 
> 3x3 avg was my first sub-11 avg (10.56)
> 
> ...



Someone needs to change their signature now... :/


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations Simon! What is the new NR in 4BLD? (23:41 in 5BLD is still within reach )


 
Both are still within reach! 
5BLD: 23:41
4BLD: 9:11

@Rob: haha! tell Simon to change it!! xD

@Odder: 5.58 or something like that  All times were sub-6 though 


There shall be more records broken today  The day is packed with events


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 23, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> Unofficial result: Milán FMC 25 moves.


 
Official result: Milán FMC DNF (25), DNF (29), both had 1 or 2 mistakes (U instead of U' or something like that.)

At least now his FMC results are matching his multi result: 0/2.


----------



## coinman (Jan 23, 2011)

Anssi got a 8.06 single, and a 8.93 in the same avg (semi) the rest was 10.xx, 13.xx DNF. Simon got 54.xx avg Megaminx, 50.15 singel and a 49.xx +2. Ville faliled in multi, 4/17: Gunnar Krig won 7/8 (not NR). I got my first sub 20 in comp! 19.72 and 19.5x in the semi. 24.26 avg with counting 29.xx. I won magic!


----------



## Brunito (Jan 23, 2011)

Milán told me that Simon got a 46.81 ? single was he right?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, Bruno, that is correct! 

I finally got my first ever World Record!!

*46.81 Megaminx Single!! *
The video of it will be up in a few days.


----------



## Bogyo (Jan 23, 2011)

Congratulations Simon!
Those nice times have gone, I knew this time you will kick my ass. 
BTW, what was that solve like? Did you started the PLL at 39 and finished at 46?


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 23, 2011)

haha, not quite xD 
wasn't looking at the timer at all, but you'll see when the video comes  
PLL was a 2+2 cycle edges  Pretty sure it was no more than a 3 second PLL ;P


----------



## hr.mohr (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow Simon! Congratulations dude!


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Jan 23, 2011)

DYK:

Lolfeet 31.56 with a PLL skip, but 44.xy mean :/
Poop 10.90 avg with a counting 8 :/ Someone who is good at cubing should have been in that group instead of me 
No sub-20 OH avg for me, only 20.38 :/
Ville is kinda good at BLD sometimes maybe
Morten should lern2 OH consistently
Simon is Megaprå
The second fewest moves attempt was pretty useless
Hästsoppa did well in Square-1
We managed to have all the planned events and rounds :O
And most importantly: Tommy G. won Magic!!1!!!


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 23, 2011)

> Morten should lern2 OH consistently



Me too. What did Morten end up getting?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 24, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> Yes, Bruno, that is correct!
> 
> I finally got my first ever World Record!!
> 
> ...


 
Simon *BEST*lund megaprå


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jan 24, 2011)

Results are up:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ts=All+Results&competitionId=HelsinkiOpen2011


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#7

O_O

Milan is so close


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow congrats Simon! Also nice clock average Daniel  

Also Spef sub-40 ER <3<3


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 24, 2011)

SIMON!!!!!!! <3<3<3<3
Congratz!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 24, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/statistics.php#7
> 
> O_O
> 
> Milan is so close


 
Wow! That is really close! Average is just one point and in single it's 13 points. Silly him, if he would have given the correct solution in FMC (25 moves) he would be first in single right now. 

Milán is underrated.


----------



## irontwig (Jan 24, 2011)

Did you know:

That I really should start checking the inverse scramble too? :/
Delicously kebab?


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 24, 2011)

SimonWestlund said:


> *46.81 Megaminx Single!! *


 
Fantastic! The Megaminx battle this year will be amazing......!


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr Cubism said:


> Fantastic! The Megaminx battle this year _*would*_ be amazing......!


 
I highly doubt that Bálint will make it to many competitions this year.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jan 24, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> I highly doubt that Bálint will make it to many competitions this year.


 
Aha, sorry, I didn´t know that..........sad.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jan 24, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Did you know:
> 
> Delicously kebab?



Haha! Rulla Kebab!


Thanks to everyone for all the congratulations


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 24, 2011)

Simon, Ville, Anssi - yay WRs  Special congrats to Simon for his first one 
I had a great time, and I hope to be back someday!
Shame about all my bld results, but at least I did well in some stuff that I haven't practised for ages, like 4.04 2x2avg and 1:46 5x5 single (better than my home pb) and 20.03 sq-1 single  Still not entirely happy with my clock average, even though I finally got it down to the low 8s, but I guess it'll do for now 

Big thanks to everyone there for being so friendly, and especially to Ville for hosting me


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 24, 2011)

Hilmar is amazing at clock.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a video of Simon's megaminx WR: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_7YYmlnKrM


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2011)

HELLBOY


----------



## ooveehoo (Jan 24, 2011)

joey said:


> HELLBOY


 
Isn't that the handsome guy with those stylish glasses?


----------



## joey (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep. The guy who gets all the girls.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 25, 2011)

Ville Seppänen's 4:43.05 4x4BLD on video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPebpHB1dw4


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 25, 2011)

Is the 3x3 BLD ER on video??? Or the 42?


----------



## aronpm (Jan 25, 2011)

amostay2004 said:


> Is the 3x3 BLD ER on video??? Or the 42?


----------



## Johan444 (Jan 25, 2011)

fun comp ))))

I got satisfactory results in all 3 events I participated in the first day, but failed the second.

köttpirog


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 25, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Hilmar is amazing at clock.


 
I has been secretly practising. True story.


----------



## coinman (Jan 25, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Still not entirely happy with my clock average, even though I finally got it down to the low 8s, but I guess it'll do for now



Hey, you are top 10 on the clock rankings but your clock sucks  Get a better one and become number one.


----------



## coinman (Jan 27, 2011)

Someone who has the first FMC scramble?


----------



## irontwig (Jan 27, 2011)

L F2 L2 D2 R U2 R B2 R' B2 D2 F' D L2 D U2 F R D U' L


----------

